

Exquisitely Fair Pre-Pay Discounts - dreeves
http://blog.beeminder.com/fair

======
dreeves
Short version: If you offer users a discount for paying yearly instead of
monthly, why not generalize that and give them a slider to choose how often
they'll pay. Every 2 months, every 6 months, every year, every 2 years, every
5 years, ... You can even let them pay once for a lifetime subscription. We
made a little demo of it and give the equations for computing the discounts
perfectly fairly for any payment frequency.

It's pretty great (if your users happen to be huge nerds)!

------
nerdmonkey
I think this gives users too many decisions to make. Too much choice can be
daunting.

~~~
dreeves
I did think it sounded too crazy to actually do, but I really like the way it
turned out (did you try our demo slider?). And it is just a single slider, so
not as bad as multiple decisions, exactly. Admittedly it's harder than
"monthly vs yearly" though.

In any case, I won't be surprised if you're right and it only makes sense if
your users are nerds who will like it for it's own sake. :)

